# Congress to Ban Steroid Precursors (Prohormones) in Early 2003



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2003)

*Congress to Ban Steroid Precursors (Prohormones) in Early 2003*

If you are a user of prohormone products, then this article should be of extreme interest to you. Even if you are not a user of prohormone products, but just a supplement consumer who wishes to maintain his/her freedom of access to health food products, then this article should still be of interest to you. *read more...*


----------



## Mudge (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks to all the negative press, and people offing themselves with supplement use, it seemed inevitable.

Another right to choose down the tubes.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2003)

I just mailed off my five letters to my representatives!


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 25, 2003)

All this will do is lead to more anabolic steroid users.  Who will take their chances on illegal prohormones(if they are banned) over illegal steroids?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2003)

Prohormones are not directly steroids, but 1-Test and some others are steroids. The way they outlawed steroids in the early 90s, was to create a list of known steroids at that time, things like 1-test were apperantly in thier original form not terribly effective and just were not payed attention too. So since they didn't hit the lawbooks, someone brought them back from the dead, along with a few others.


----------



## Mifody (Mar 22, 2003)

those bastards.. thank god for the blackmarket


----------



## Mudge (Mar 26, 2003)

Drink and drive, but god forbid dont touch them roids.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Drink and drive, but god forbid dont touch them roids.



yup, and if you want to become a female you can get estrogen no problem, then you can even have your penis & testicles cut off, and breast augmentation done....

BUT do not take anything that is anabolic!!!

then after you have successfully transformed yourself into a female, go smoke your fucking lungs out, and die of cancer, that is okay with our government too...and do not worry about the people around you, they don't mind inhaling your smoke.

BUT do not take anything that is anabolic!!!

and if you want, go have your face operated on about 50 times until your nose falls off, and you can make yourself look like a fucking freak *cough*Michael Jackson *cough*....

BUT do not take anything that is anabolic!!!

And if you're having trouble building up those pecs and even your glutes, go have some prosthetic implants put in your chest and ass because that is MUCH safer than using steroids to build the muscles.

BUT do not take anything that is anabolic!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2003)

Click here to read updates on this issue!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2003)

*Letter from my Senator*

I just received my first reponse to one of the five letters that I sent off to Congress.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

so..I cannot read that..type is too small...
what did it say?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2003)

By the sounds of it once this legislation hits the Senate for a vote it will most likely pass.

What do you expect when the NFL (National Football League), NCAA (National Collegiate Athletic Association), USOC (United States Olympic Committee) and the USADA (United States Anti-Doping Agency) are all supporting it.

The only positive thing he said was that he has been hearing from people, including those who manufacture, sell and actively use these kinds of supplements, who are concened that the legislation goes too far.

I am not saying to give up, we should all send in the letters!!!

which can be done here >> http://www.usfa.biz/form_letters/form_letter.php


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

That is just too-too bad!  DAMN!  As everyone says, thank god for the black market!!!

ALBOB and BURNER!  Take notice!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 2, 2003)

Bump.

Yes, send letters.  This has vast impact beyond prohormones.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah...with all the actual problems that are out there...they are thinking of banning supps that help and are relatively harmless is taken correctly...


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Just a suggestion!  But not neccessary!  As long as you can live wt/ it forever!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

they will find a way to sell the stuff afterwards..


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

No, they won't and if they do it'll be SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2003)

I just cleaned up this thread!

Please keep posts here relevant to the topic.

Thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I just cleaned up this thread!
> 
> Please keep posts here relevant to the topic.
> ...



Nice job.

I have heard nothing new lately to report.  Anyone else?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2003)

I have heard nothing new, and I still have only received the one letter in response to the five I sent out.

I go here for updates:
http://www.usfa.biz/modules.php?op=modload&name=phpBB2&file=viewforum&f=1&sid=


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes, that's the best place for public updates and Pat Arnold and Rick Collins and their crew keep it up to date.

I was referring, though, to any inside scoop.

You know Mike (1fast) is now the USFA Corporate Secretary?


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2003)

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/258end.jsp


----------



## raider6969 (May 13, 2003)

will hormones be banned in all of the united states?


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2003)

yes


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> And if you're having trouble building up those pecs and even your glutes, go have some prosthetic implants put in your chest and ass because that is MUCH safer than using steroids to build the muscles.



Dan Duchaines GF (hes no longer around of course) had calf implants and supposedly almost lost a leg from an infection from one of them.


----------



## repoj (May 29, 2003)

All should be happy to know that I have my 5 letters all ready to mail tomorrow. Oregon just had ONE muscle dude send % peices of my mind to washington, and I'll be sure to tell EVERBODY I know that cares to do the same.


----------



## dobbie606 (Jul 15, 2003)

G'day All, 
- Supplements:vitamins,minerals, herbs & steroids are gonna be banned or available in subtherapeutic doses!
''Date: July 09, 2003 05:13 PM 
Author: Delores (deloreskuta@yahoo.com) 
Subject: Bill S 722 

A new bill affecting vitamin supplements has been introduced to the US Congrss and may soon be voted on by the Senate. It's purposes to give the FDA total power over supplements. It would give the FDA power to take any product off the market as "unsafe." 

The bill is S.722. If you live in the US, please write ( a letter is best) to your two senators asking them to vote "no" to S.722. Please don't sit still and let your right to take vitamins and supplements disappear! ''

http://www.agora-inc.com/forums/Thread.cfm?CFApp=16&Thread_ID=13044&mc=6

''Date: July 10, 2003 08:24 AM 
Author: Lance A Erley 
Subject: Thanks Delores follow up 



Although it won't make the headlines until the battle is already over, the supplement industry is under attack. If you use supplements, so are you. The threat is in the form of S. 722, a bill introduced in the United States Senate. If the bill is passed it will become the Trojan horse for changing the way ALL supplements are regulated (principally by treating them as drugs, rather than foods). 

Folks, this issue is not really about supplements; it's about "Freedom of Choice"! It's about profit! Do you really think the federal government should regulate and control what you are allowed to eat? Do you really think supplements should require a doctor's prescription? 

Help stop the insanity by visiting: http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm ,choose your state from the dropdown menu, get appropriate phone numbers and email addresses. Then, call fax, and/or email and ask your senators NOT to change the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act (DSHEA) of 1994. 

To make it easier for you, I've attached a sample letter you can complete (by filling in brackets), then cut, paste and send. Common, it will only take a few minutes of your time: 

{Date} 

Dear {name of senator} 

I wish to record my opposition to bill S. 722. I request that you DO NOT change the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act (DSHEA) of 1994, and ask that you OPPOSE S. 722 and all similar legislation. I state emphatically that I DO NOT want my access to dietary supplements to be limited. 

Yours sincerely, 

{Your name} 

{Your address} 

Finally, please forward this information to everyone you know, so that they may make their own choices concerning their personal lives! 

Thanks ;-) 
(http://www.agora-inc.com/forums/Index.cfm?CFApp=16&Message_ID=59344) ''
Supplement Industry
Under Massive Global Assault
What You Can Do To Fight Back
6-21-3

http://rense.com/general38/supp.htm

-=-=-=

Your access to food supplements in doses that would promote optimal health
is threatened by agreements with a union of other countries known as CODEX.
Bill Sardi's letter to U.S. delegates to the CODEX meetings in Europe is
presented below.

http://www.orthomed.com/CODEX.htm
cheers, dar dobs


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll send my letters out soon, but what about Creatine?  Is it true that they could make it avaiable by prescription only?  Is that in this new legislation?  The individual states should NEVER have let the federal government get this much power in the first place!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 31, 2003)

man would that be ridiculous!!! what could we use then,besides plenty of protein and carbs?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 31, 2003)

i remember when that Orioles pitcher, Steve Bechler, or something like that, overdosed on ephedra and everyone wanted to ban ephedra..even if the stupid politicans don't know how the substance works or any of its chemical properties, they want it gone..how ignorant is that?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> man would that be ridiculous!!! what could we use then,besides plenty of protein and carbs?


My doctor gave me the okay to use it at my physical on friday, he tihnks it's safe.  So maybe if they did he would still give me a prescription, but if he didn't I'd use it illegaly, otherwise I'd shrink.  I'd lose like ten pounds of bodyweight and get a lot weaker!


----------



## repoj (Aug 3, 2003)

The whole issue over ephedra isn't the use, it's the OVER-USE. It's the same thing with steroids, when you OVER use them they screw you up. I'v ebeen taking ephedra for my workouts since I was 18-I'm 25 now and it has NEVER effected me in any type of adrverse way. In fact there were times that I had to disscontinue use just because I got used to it's effects.


----------



## nat bod (Aug 11, 2003)

We on this side of the water are watching with great concern. Its unbelievable whats taking place(Pro-Hormones etc). What happens over there usually spreads over here (ephedrine is also off market).
Do your best guys. Ill be watching with faith.
(p.s can anything be done this side to aid).


----------



## Jezziah (Aug 11, 2003)

Americans are already facing an oustounding obesity problem, by limiting access to supplements it will be even harder for the fat bastards to get in shape


----------



## repoj (Aug 11, 2003)

Every Ephedra based product that I knew of at every retail establishment that I frequent has been either taken off the shelf or replaced by another product. If anybodies interested, you could more than likely get most ehpedra based products on e-bay. I got most of my cheep Ripped Fuel from e-bay. Many retail sellers will wind up with over stocked shit and sell it cheep by the bottle or case. I'd look into it.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 15, 2003)

Ephedra is already illegal here in Illinois.  I think if just one company kept a good E/C/A stack on the market and assumed the legal risks of it they would make a bundle of money, people want ephedra.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2003)

Stock up now.  Litigation is expensive, and no one likes to be a target.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

I think this thread deserves to be bumped!


----------



## JoeyM (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sending mine out tomorrow morning and getting all of my friends and family to send them out as well. Lets hope more and more send so we can at least have an option out there instead of regulations. :/

Peace,
Joe


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> I'm sending mine out tomorrow morning and getting all of my friends and family to send them out as well. Lets hope more and more send so we can at least have an option out there instead of regulations. :/
> 
> Peace,
> Joe


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I got a whole bunch of stuff from the USFA and I made copies here at work.  I thin handed packets out to local supplement stores, and went by weekly for the sighned petitions.  I probably mailed in over 1,000 of them.  I also got a packet from Rick Collins, he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I got a whole bunch of stuff from the USFA and I made copies here at work.  I thin handed packets out to local supplement stores, and went by weekly for the sighned petitions.  I probably mailed in over 1,000 of them.  I also got a packet from Rick Collins, he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## 22"bi's (Feb 12, 2004)

Man, just reading this whole thread pisses me off.......
any chance that this legislation will not pass????


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 22"bi's *_
> Man, just reading this whole thread pisses me off.......
> any chance that this legislation will not pass????



well, they banned ephedra. 

please send in your letters!
go here, it will generate them for you!


----------



## X Ring (Feb 12, 2004)

lets go people, stop letting the bastards take control of our lives


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Its funny... "America, land of the free" is turning out to be BS!  Other countries have more freedoms than we do now.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 12, 2004)

thats b/c people are too willing to just bend over and take it up the ass "for the sake of ,,,"  like added security.  Screw that get the hell out of my life and no you cant see what I am taking or what kind of guns I have bitch.


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> well, they banned ephedra.
> 
> please send in your letters!
> go here, it will generate them for you!



Am I missing something?  It keeps generating letters for a Nebraska and New York reps.  I live in RI.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 12, 2004)

since ephedra has been banned i cannot imagine that they would possibly leave phs on the market.  it's only a matter of time...

(I agree we should keep sending letters - i just don't have much hope that it'll do any good)


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll feel better just knowing I did SOMETHING


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, one of the supplement stores I took petitions too.  The owner was a bitch ass mutherfuker!  He said "No, I wont let you put petitions in my store.  I dont want my name affiliated with anything the govt is against, or plans on banning.  Plus if they want to do something they are going to do it, no matter how much people bitch."


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, one of the supplement stores I took petitions too.  The owner was a bitch ass mutherfuker!  He said "No, I wont let you put petitions in my store.  I dont want my name affiliated with anything the govt is against, or plans on banning.  Plus if they want to do something they are going to do it, no matter how much people bitch."



Sounds like he lives in the former Soviet Union


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

The dudes name is Demarco.  He used to be a famous BB.  He was bragging how he was bigger than arnold and shit.  Total ass.


----------



## 22"bi's (Feb 12, 2004)

They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety. 
Benjamin Franklin, Historical Review of Pennsylvania, 1759

So is it pretty much a done deal, that PHs will be banned soon enough?????


----------



## 22"bi's (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope we all know who Benjamin Franklin was.....and yes.....we are still in AMERICA-land of the free my ASS


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 12, 2004)

Your senators are probly just gonna wipe thier asses with your pettitions. People that use PH have no impact on the votes they get and its a topic that they have no idea about since they have no reason to. 


Maybe in Cali you can write to arnold and he might keep it legal.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 22"bi's *_
> I hope we all know who Benjamin Franklin was.....and yes.....we are still in AMERICA-land of the free my ASS




We are still the best country in the world you gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## 22"bi's (Feb 12, 2004)

It just seems that more and more of our constitutional rights are being taken away ED....
its the drug abusers that make the users look bad...
Its the same stupid crap that has been pulled before....lets legalize alcohol and ban pot.....let them get plastic surgeries but not harmones....fuck the whole system in my opinion!!!!!!!!Its a big loop to feed all of the goverment agencies, CIA, FBI, DEA....all of the assess feed off of each other, and we the legitimate users get screwed in the way....sorry for the rant but this is not a democracy, more like fascism if u ask me....


----------



## gr81 (Feb 12, 2004)

fuck this country, everything I like they take away fom me like I am a little child. We aren't free, we are having our choices taken away from us little by little, and I for one don't want to stand for it! 22"bis is exactly right, this ain't no democracy, this is an off-balanced monetary based rupublic where the rich and powerful decide the fate of us all. Its retarded if you ask me. Just b/c we are supposedly the best doesn't mean we can't do better. That just makes up the lesser of the evils. Its time for an uprising I say, whose with me??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

first all this...
10 years from now=we convert to communism.....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> fuck this country, everything I like they take away fom me like I am a little child. We aren't free, we are having our choices taken away from us little by little, and I for one don't want to stand for it! 22"bis is exactly right, this ain't no democracy, this is an off-balanced monetary based rupublic where the rich and powerful decide the fate of us all. Its retarded if you ask me. Just b/c we are supposedly the best doesn't mean we can't do better. That just makes up the lesser of the evils. Its time for an uprising I say, whose with me??





Im with ya!
[img2]http://www.infoshop.org/graphics/06.gif[/img2]


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> fuck this country, everything I like they take away fom me like I am a little child. We aren't free, we are having our choices taken away from us little by little, and I for one don't want to stand for it! 22"bis is exactly right, this ain't no democracy, this is an off-balanced monetary based rupublic where the rich and powerful decide the fate of us all. Its retarded if you ask me. Just b/c we are supposedly the best doesn't mean we can't do better. That just makes up the lesser of the evils. Its time for an uprising I say, whose with me??



I am with you!

We need a revolution, plain and simple, our government is OUT OF CONTROL! Period.

And fuck rolling over and playing dead, "they're going to ban it anyway like ephedra", fuck that! We need to keep bitching and doing everything we can.

The Iraqi people said the same thing, and look how they ended up...sad and pathetic.

WE ALL MUST FIGHT!

DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## 22"bi's (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm with...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!*

The self proclaimed "Prince" and his army of meatheads have marched upon the capitol today.  The armed forces were easily over run.  The army of meatheads went straight to the congress of the USA and beat the shit out of every rep there.  The then self proclaimed "Prince" crowned himself "King" and the govt as we know it is toppling...


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I am with you!
> 
> We need a revolution, plain and simple, our government is OUT OF CONTROL! Period.
> ...



I can see it now bodybuilder suicide bombers wreaking havoc on washington D.C yelling out "FOR ARNOLD!!" before pulling the trigger.


----------



## JoeyM (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> I can see it now bodybuilder suicide bombers wreaking havoc on washington D.C yelling out "FOR ARNOLD!!" before pulling the trigger.


----------



## tk... (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> I can see it now bodybuilder suicide bombers wreaking havoc on washington D.C yelling out "FOR ARNOLD!!" before pulling the trigger.




hahahahahaha 

The bad thing about the politcal systems these days is that when voting for a candidate, and considering he wins the election, the voters are not only voting for a mayor/president alone, they are also giving the politicians the right to make decisions on behalf of the voters for the following 4 years, with or without their concent. This is why elections are very important.


----------



## 22"bi's (Feb 13, 2004)

i'm confused....
if Arnold is the gov. of cali. why is that the only state to have PHs banned......


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

Gov Davis signed the law banning ephedra as one of his last acts as governor so that wasn't Arnold.  It was after the elections but Davis was still in power.

PHs are banned in CA?  Never heard that....

I agree about government.  Bit by bit we're losing more and more personal freedoms.  When I think of all the ACTUAL problems facing this country it boggles my mind that they are spending time cracking down on ephedra etc.  

psssst - do ya think the Feds are monitoring this thread?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> psssst - do ya think the Feds are monitoring this thread?



doubt that....but just in case:


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> doubt that....but just in case:



ok - we've got THAT angle covered.  we've mooned 'em and flipped 'em off.  so far a productive morning.


----------



## enkai (Feb 13, 2004)

It's early 2004,a year late, what happend?


----------



## topolo (Feb 13, 2004)

i like banging hot chicks!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by enkai *_
> It's early 2004,a year late, what happend?





not complaining though! 

I think they got too busy with ephedra.


----------

